# Turn OFF thump only



## djunified (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello all,

I have a 1999 Mercury Sable, and I'm using the stock stereo to run my aftermarket audio equipment. Everything is running great, no engine noise, no distortion, no static, but there is one minor problem.

I used the factory power antenna wire as a remote turn-on for my Crunch amp. I get no thump when the radio is turned on, but when i turn the radio off, I get a loud thump coming from my sub/speakers. 

I believe the problem is due to the amp not shutting down quick enough. I know this because whenever I hit power off on the stereo, the amp stays on for a few seconds. If there would be a way to increase the shut-down time of the amp, I think my problem would be solved. (The PAC TR-4 module seems to be a good device. Maybe I'll buy it and connect it through speaker leads)

Now some of you will say to check my grounds, connections, etc, but I can guarantee you that its not amp related. I previously had an Alpine deck installed, but the dash kit for my car was very flimsy and broke. So I was forced to revert back to the stock stereo. And it sounds good now because I set my gains with an O-Scope 

This seems to be a common problem, but I can only find threads on turn-ON thumps..

Thank you in advance


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Sometimes you can put a capacitor in the remote line it will keep things on for a while. You can put the remote to an ignition source so amps are on when the car is on. Me I don't ever turn the music off much so I would not care.


----------



## djunified (Jan 16, 2012)

I think putting a capacitor in line would in fact keep the amp on longer, but I don't think that would solve the problem. I need the amp to shut off as soon as the OFF button is pressed. At the moment, it is staying on for a couple of seconds after the radio is off, thus inducing the thump into my system.


----------



## hilander999 (Jul 6, 2011)

http://www.stingerelectronics.com/images/pdfs/SGN21 manual.pdf


----------



## ern2112 (Feb 12, 2012)

djunified said:


> I think putting a capacitor in line would in fact keep the amp on longer, but I don't think that would solve the problem. I need the amp to shut off as soon as the OFF button is pressed. At the moment, it is staying on for a couple of seconds after the radio is off, thus inducing the thump into my system.


A switch to the remote lead is a simple solution here. Yeah..you are most likely on the nail. Radio is shutting down before amp...and sends voltage, amp amplifies it. In the old days....a switch on the remote lead was all we could do.....or delay the turn off of the radio.


----------



## djunified (Jan 16, 2012)

I am still having this problem. None of those modules did anything when I tried them. I've tried the modules from stinger, gs audio, pac, and they all either burned up or refused to work correctly.

Would I be able to build a circuit that would eliminate the delay?


----------

